# Where to buy ABS or PVC sheet?



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I am looking for ABS or PVC sheet. It can be as small as 3"x3". Does anyone where I can get them and what cost they maybe?

Thanks.


----------



## catfishgurl (Aug 5, 2012)

*ABS/PVC source?*

Maybe try Plastic World. ( plasticworld.ca )


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

LTPGuy said:


> I am looking for ABS or PVC sheet. It can be as small as 3"x3". Does anyone where I can get them and what cost they maybe?
> 
> Thanks.


I have never heard or scene sheets of this. Plexi and acrylic are readily available and easy to work with.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

LTPGuy said:


> I am looking for ABS or PVC sheet. It can be as small as 3"x3". Does anyone where I can get them and what cost they maybe?
> 
> Thanks.


If it has to be pvc, you can also try johnstonplastics.com.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

LTPGuy said:


> I am looking for ABS or PVC sheet. It can be as small as 3"x3". Does anyone where I can get them and what cost they maybe?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to Walmart and buy a magic carpet toboggan.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

I know large format printers can sell you ABS or even PVC sheets.
I 'think' Canadian Impact Imaging in Mississauga sells ABS sheets without requiring any printing...


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> I have never heard or scene sheets of this. Plexi and acrylic are readily available and easy to work with.


Acrylic is definitely sexier but cost more, and I am not sure large diameter (~3") acryclic tubing exist for reasonable price. ABS and PCV tubing are dirt cheap. Just want to gauge whether it is worthwhile to work with abs and pvc.



Shrimp Daddy said:


> Go to Walmart and buy a magic carpet toboggan.


LOL Is PVC or ABS? Might be a little thin, but funny nonetheless!

Thanks for the other inputs, I'll check out some of the suggestion.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

if we knew the purpose, we might have other ideas for you


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

PVC is out there, in sheets and Plastic World does have it but not for sale online. It is used to make ducting (among other things) for use in acid or caustic environments.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> if we knew the purpose, we might have other ideas for you


I am considering of building a *low profile* tank bridges using ABS tubing because they are cheap and I can get them from HD.

Basically, two tubes with different diameter cutted into arcs. Each arc form the inner and outer wall of the bridge. The ends are capped with plastic sheet. I can buy end caps for the tubes, but they are not cheap. Just wonder if there were less costly alternative.

It might be cheaper to buy a premade one if such exist.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I stumbled across this place in thornhill while looking for acrylic tubing and noticed they have acrylic sheets as well. The tubing is super cheap as well
http://kidder.ca/plastics.html


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Ischemia said:


> I stumbled across this place in thornhill while looking for acrylic tubing and noticed they have acrylic sheets as well. The tubing is super cheap as well
> http://kidder.ca/plastics.html


This look like a cool place. They're out in Thornhill. Will have to check it out when I visit my in-law that way. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

I realize this is old but thought I would post another supplier for those in the GTA
http://www.lairdplastics.ca/product/materials


----------

